# senamail benutzt nur hostname ohne Domain?



## tangenta (5. März 2005)

*sendmail benutzt nur hostname ohne Domain?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Linuxserver im Netz mit SuSE 9.1, Apache2, PHP4 und sendmail
Wenn ich über PHP e-mails versende kommen e-mails von manchen anderen Servern wieder zurück mit dem Fehler das ein "fully-qualified hostname" gebraucht wird:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The original message was received at Fri, 4 Mar 2005 14:42:00 +0100
from localhost [127.0.0.1]

----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<info@hostname.de>
(reason: 504 <SRV2>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname)

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail102.hostname.de.:
>>> DATA
<<< 504 <SRV2>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable
<<< 554 Error: no valid recipients
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der hostname ist: srv2
Der Domainname: myhost.de

In der /etc/hosts steht das so:
123.123.123.123 myhost.de

Wenn ich mir selbst eine e-mail über squirrelmail (PHP Webmailer) schicke steht im header der e-mail:
*Received:* from srv2 (localhost [127.0.0.1])

Und ich vermute da liegt das Problem das hier srv2 steht und nicht srv2.myhost.de
Ich habe bisher noch keine config gefunden bei der ich das ändern kann damit die ausgehenden E-Mails eine richtigen Hostnamen mit Domain besitzen.

Das ganze Problem tritt auch gelegentlich auf wenn ich über dem PHP mail() Befehl e-mails and andere hosts versende.

Vermutlich liegt das Problem aber nicht an PHP sondern an irgend einer Sendmail-Einstellung?

Wäre für jede Hilfe super dankbar da ich absolut am Ende bin und nicht mehr weiter komme...

Gruss Alex


----------



## tangenta (5. März 2005)

*Re: sendmail benutzt nur hostname ohne Domain?*

Ich vermute ich habe den Fehler gefunden...

in der /etc/mail/linux.mc habe ich folgendes zusätzlich eingetragen.


```
Dmmyhost.de
define(`confDOMAIN_NAME', `$w.$m')dnl
```
Scheint nun zu funktionieren und Ich hoffe ja dass das richtig war und sonst nichts beeinflusst, da auf dem Server einige Kundendomains gehostet sind.


----------

